# NAD T744 Ton nicht synchron



## Slizzzer (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi Forum!
Bevor die Silvester-Feier losgeht nochmal schnell ne Frage ;o)

Ich habe einen NAD T744 5.1 Receiver. Seit kurzem habe ich das Problem, das bei DVD und SAT-Receiver der Ton über den Verstärker nicht zum Bild passen. Wäre es nur bei einem der Geräte, dann würde ich ja dem Gerät das Problem zuschieben, da aber bei beiden das Problem besteht, habe ich den Verstärker im Verdacht. Kann der "langsamer" werden? Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Ton mal zum Bild passte.
Der Ton am Fernseher paßt dagegen perfekt! In den Einstellungen des Verstärkers habe ich nichts gefunden.
Jemand ne Idee?

Gruß und guten Rutsch
Ralf


----------



## chmee (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenne den Verstärker nicht, aber gibt es nicht bei allen 5.1-Verstärkern so etwas wie Delay oder Raumgrößeeinstellungen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (31. Dezember 2008)

Du musst dein VideoSignal auch durch den Verstärker (AV-Reciever) schicken damit es synchron raus geht...

Wenn das eh schon der Fall ist hast du ev. was verstellt. Vielleicht mal dem Service das Problem schildern...


----------



## Slizzzer (31. Dezember 2008)

Hi Chmee!
Ich kann die Verzögerung der einzelnen Speaker einstellen, indem ich die Entfernungen einstelle. Daran habe ich aber nichts geändert. 
 Vielleicht noch ne Idee?


----------



## bokay (31. Dezember 2008)

Die Verzögerung der Lautsprecher ist dazu gedacht um sie quasi virtuell auf einem Kreis einzurichten. Das geschieht jedoch im ms Bereich. Um den Center beispielsweise um einen Meter nach hinten zu "verschieben" reichen 1/343 Sekunden (c=343m/Sekunde, bei 20° Celsius in Luft)


----------



## Slizzzer (1. Januar 2009)

Guten morgen und frohes neues Jahr ;o)

SO, hab nochmal überlegt und der Ansatz von Dir Bokay macht Sinn. Kann leider das Signal nicht durch den Verstärker schicken, da er keine HDMI-Anschlüsse hat. Die hat erst der etwas größere.
Aber genau da liegt die Änderung des Systems. Ich sagte zwar ich hätte nichts geändert, aber ich habe einen neuen LCD-Fernseher angeschlossen. Dieser hat im Gegensatz zum alten LCD HDMI-Anaschlüsse und Full-HD. Da habe ich den natürlich per HDMI angeschlossen. An den alten Fedrnseher waren die Geräte per Scart (SAT) und YUV (DVD) angeschlossen. liegt es vielleicht daran? Ist HDMI schneller?
Dann habe ich natürlich ein Problem. Da muss wohl auch ein neuer Verstärker her ...


----------



## bokay (1. Januar 2009)

Slizzzer hat gesagt.:


> Da muss wohl auch ein neuer Verstärker her ...



Schaut ganz so aus... Vielleicht kannst du den alten ja in Zahlung geben.

Ebenfalls frohes Neues!


----------

